
The surprisingly dirty fight for the right to dry your hands - CaptainZapp
https://www.theguardian.com/society/2019/apr/25/hand-dryers-paper-towels-hygiene-dyson-airblade
======
forgotmypw3
Many Dyson hair dryers I have seen are loud enough to cause hearing
discomfort, and probably damage, in those with sensitive hearing. I have
personally experienced this, as well as seen a boy of about 8, whose mom told
me he has sensitive hearing, not want to even go near the sinks because of the
hair dryers, because they were so loud.

Just dry your hands on your freaking shirt, people. It will dry within a
minute. Or let the process of evaporation do its trick in about the same
amount of time.

I put a sticker over the sensors, which made many people happy, especially
that boy and his mother, and me sitting right next to the stupid things. Only
one person spent more than a second trying to get the dryers to work.

